# Remote Job for a CPC-A, I need some help



## helendan08 (Dec 29, 2017)

So I recently passed my test! (Yayyy) and I have some experience with coding, but not enough to get out of the apprentice status. I also have ton of healthcare experience and education. However, I live in a small town and I am having trouble finding a coding position, I know its best to start an actual coding job before you do a remote job, but I'm struggling. 

Is there any companies that will hire a remote coder with little experience? I worked so hard to get my CPC now I can't find a job that doesn't require a ton of experience.


----------



## sjliberatore (Dec 30, 2017)

*Remote Coding*

Congrats on passing your exam! I'm working my way through the AAPC coding course and just registered to take mine in March. My boyfriend's mom is a CPC and works for a company called Episource as a remote coder. It's also where I'm planning to apply when I get my CPC-A. She had already dropped her "A" when she was hired with Episource, but they do hire CPC-As and people who don't have much or any coding experience. I am kind of nervous myself about the job prospects to start out because I have zero coding experience, but hopefully by the time I pass my exam they will be hiring. Good luck and let me know if you come across any other remote coding opportunities for CPC-As, I've been trying to find others as well!


----------



## kimberlygriffinccr@yahoo.com (Dec 30, 2017)

*In the same situation ...*

I recently passed my CPC test as well, but this was a career change for me so I don't have any experience in the medical field.  I was in the legal field before this.  I'm struggling to just find a job.  It doesn't have to be remote, but the companies all want two to three years of experience, and I don't have that.


----------



## nursecammy@outlook.com (Jan 3, 2018)

*Remote jobs for coders*

I have a friend who works for CodeBusters. She just got her CPC-A and they matched her with a team of people with more experience so she can learn more from them. You work as much or as little as you want. Not super good pay, but will get you closer to getting that A off of your name!


----------



## satyendratc (Apr 27, 2018)

*Remote medical coding*

Hello Guyes My name is Satyendra Rojekar from India I am CPC-A looking for Remote medical coding opportunities.If any one have link please share with me. My mail ID 
satyendrarojekar2013@gmail.com


----------



## twizzle (Apr 28, 2018)

*CPC-A remote coding opportunities*



satyendratc said:


> Hello Guyes My name is Satyendra Rojekar from India I am CPC-A looking for Remote medical coding opportunities.If any one have link please share with me. My mail ID
> satyendrarojekar2013@gmail.com


Unless you have at least 3 years of coding experience, it's unlikely you will find a remote position. That's what the majority (though not all) of companies require.
I would get some non-remote coding experience first.
Just my advice from past experience.


----------



## Dopslauf@sbcglobal.net (May 11, 2018)

*newly certified*



nursecammy@outlook.com said:


> I have a friend who works for CodeBusters. She just got her CPC-A and they matched her with a team of people with more experience so she can learn more from them. You work as much or as little as you want. Not super good pay, but will get you closer to getting that A off of your name!



Hi nursecammy,
It has been a few months since this post. Does your friend still work with Codebusters? What does she think of them now? I am newly certified. I was able to get the "a" removed from my certification due to my experience in coding dental procedures as a dental hygienist. Yet, I am still having a difficult time getting a job or even a call back due to my lack of experience in a medical office. Any information you have would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------

